# My baby Sasha



## Pixall (Oct 18, 2011)

Sasha, we only knew you for twelve days, but you touched us so deeply that we will never forget you. I'm so sorry we couldn't do more for you baby, but we tried. You knew we loved you, and you will always be loved.

She went downhill so fast. She refused one feeding and then started acting strange. We rushed her to the emergency vet and borrowed money to pay the bill. The vet didn't know what was wrong, she gave Sasha a dose of sub Q fluids and a dewormer as well as a take home dose of ammoxacillin. Two hours later, she slipped away in Alex, her daddy's, arms. Her ears had opened just in time for us to tell her we loved her and to say goodbye. 

We buried her on a hill overlooking her colonies territory. Our house is in that view. :'(


----------



## SomeRandomChick (Sep 11, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I know this baby had a lot of time, love, and attention devoted to her, even if her life was very short.


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

I am *SO VERY* sorry for your loss! The babies always hurt the most. It just doesn't seem fair, but I am hoping Sasha gets a do over at the Rainbow Bridge like my little Mikey atback


----------



## cool4cats (Oct 19, 2011)

I am so very sorry you lost your little Sasha. I'm glad her short life was spent with people who loved her very much.

Gill x


----------



## The Divine Miss M (Oct 4, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I know it's little comfort, but know that kittens are exceptionally hard to get through without their mother so you did NOTHING wrong.


----------



## Pixall (Oct 18, 2011)

Thank you. Her brother keeps crying and looking for her, It is killing me.  We gave him a stuffed animal and extra love. Our regular vet is going to give Kyra a booster on all her shots(she is almost due for everything), and she says to test Tucker for Feline AIDS and leukemia at 6 weeks instead of 8, so we can introduce them sooner. Hopefully she will be kind to our poor orphan baby. 

I am terrified we will lose him too, I just don't know what to do.


----------



## blondie1483 (Jan 19, 2011)

The thought of Tucker hurts my heart. RIP dear Sasha. <3


----------

